# Help finding a Repair code for Cervical Laceration



## vbegay (Feb 26, 2013)

Any suggestions for a procedure code for Laceration of Cervix,  open repair?  Pt had a C-Section then was having pp bleeding which was not resolved. She then was sent back to OR and was found to have a cervical laceration.  Due to area behind the pubic symphysis, vaginal repair was impossible so the abdominal incision was reopened. 

The code i found was 57720, but is for Vaginal approach.  Please help!


----------

